# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Please welcome our latest Transportation sponsor - Steve Positive Tours!

## Rob

Steve is a great guy and even a better tour guide! To find out more, please click on the link below!

http://negril.com/nt/nt100713.htm

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Welcome to our Island Paradise, i am Steve Positive of Steve Positive Tours. I am very excited to be working in the tourist industry in where i can help visitors have a very special and adventurous time.I am ready and willing to serve you all with the highest standard quality services.i'm looking forward to find my long lost friends and in that process meet new friends.   Respect Steve Positive

----------


## Ti2m

Last year a group of us used Steve Positive for our trip to YS Falls and the Pelican bar. He also took us to Howies for a fantastic Jamaican lunch.  Along the way he introduced us to those famous mountain pepper shrimp. We even got to meet his mother and sister when we dropped them off at church. Lovely ladies!

Thanks Steve for a day we will never forget.

Timm

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Last year a group of us used Steve Positive for our trip to YS Falls and the Pelican bar. He also took us to Howies for a fantastic Jamaican lunch.  Along the way he introduced us to those famous mountain pepper shrimp. We even got to meet his mother and sister when we dropped them off at church. Lovely ladies!
> 
> Thanks Steve for a day we will never forget.
> 
> Timm


Hi Timm,how are you? Thank you that when you came to our island Paradise your choice for transportation was Steve Positive Tours. I remembered the wonderful times we had at YS falls and Pelican bar,i also remembered the peppered shrimp, you guys are fun.
I will always aim to satisfy visitors and friends with the highest standard quality services to ensure that they receive what they paid for. Thanks again Timm I hope to provide quality services for you and friends on your next trip to Jamaica.  RESPECT EVERYTIME !!! Steve Positive

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

My Objective :An opportunity to work productively, while aiming to serve with the highest quality services.

----------


## Kiknback

Steve Positive!  Great to see you on here!

It's Paul and Georgia, I'm sure we'll be seeing you in a few months!

For anyone in need of transportation, highly recommend Steve Positive!  One of the nicest guys you could meet.  A great driver, comfortable van, all you can ask for, really.  We've used him for long excursions, airport trips, and random trips/bar crawls around town, and he has always been professional, and a great guy to hang with.  Ask him about his time as the Black Crowes personal driver, back when the band would regularly come to the island.  Always a good story, and the name is accurate, always Positive.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Steve Positive!  Great to see you on here!
> 
> It's Paul and Georgia, I'm sure we'll be seeing you in a few months!
> 
> For anyone in need of transportation, highly recommend Steve Positive!  One of the coolestI guys you could meet.  A great driver, comfortable van, all you can ask for, really.  We've used him for long excursions, airport trips, and random trips/bar crawls around town, and he has always been professional, and a great guy to hang with.  Ask him about his time as the Black Crowes personal driver, back when the band would regularly come to the island.  Always a good story, and the name is accurate, always Positive.


Hi Paul and Georgia,Thanks for the recommendation.I will always value our friendship, the memory of the good times we had still lingered in my mind. Looking forward to see you guys again.     Positively ,Steve Positive

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Another day in Paradise,  I watched the sun rose from the east.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Another B-E-A-U-tiful day in Negril Jamaica

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember if you are looking for a SAFE, AFFORDABLE, RELIABLE  transportation service you can always count on Steve Positive Tours, for all your transportation needs to and from anywhere in Jamaica ,name it we'll take you there in style and comfort. Email Steve Positive Tours at stevepositiveja@gmail.com or call us at 8763728354

----------


## happycouple

My wife and I (James and Debbie) used Steve 2 years ago on our honeymoon, and couldnt have asked for anything better.  We spent several days with Steve, and even had dinner and a night out with him and his lady friend one night.  He showed us the county and explained everything in detail.  We had the time of our life, and Steve was a big part of it.  I highly recommend Steve, as he will go out of his way to ensure you are happy and well cared for.
Steve, I am happy to see that you are on this site and hope to see you next year!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> My wife and I (James and Debbie) used Steve 2 years ago on our honeymoon, and couldnt have asked for anything better.  We spent several days with Steve, and even had dinner and a night out with him and his lady friend one night.  He showed us the county and explained everything in detail.  We had the time of our life, and Steve was a big part of it.  I highly recommend Steve, as he will go out of his way to ensure you are happy and well cared for.
> Steve, I am happy to see that you are on this site and hope to see you next year!!


Hi James and Debbie, I'm happy to know that you guys are ok and you were able to recognize me.you guys are truly a blessing,i've really enjoyed your company while you were here . I will always aim to give excellent services to you. See you soon RESPECT.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

It's a calm, sunny, beautiful day on our Island Paradise, welcome to all our visitors. Today is perfect for all your trips ,walks ,swimming,etc. Whatever you choose to do you are in the right place. Jamaica NO PROBLEM!!!!!!

----------


## Oncedeported

Hello Steve.  Please tell us some Black Crowes stories!!  If your good enough for Chris Robinson and crew, your good enough for me.  I'll be calling soon as i get dates set.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

One of the greatest times I've spent with Chris Robinson from The Black Crowes is when we went to the Bob Marley all stars show in Ocho Rios and when we hang out at the South Coast Guest House in Westmoreland we had so much fun!! I miss you guys so much hope to see you soon.Same Steve Positive.  Hi Amy!!!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Jamaica is the most beautiful, laid back Caribbean Island to visit when you are looking for peace, security and comfort. Visitors from all over the world make trips to Jamaica every year for our food, entertainment,people and beautiful all year round weather etc. Whenever you are ready to visit this Paradise you will need a transportation service that is safe, reliable and affordable call on Steve Positive Tours for all airport transfers, crawls around town, trips any special events call me at 8763728354 or email me at stevepositiveja@gmail.com  ALWAYS A PLEASURE serving you.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Good morning world,another Heroes Day in JA. The sun is bright the sky is clear, lovely day for the beach, be sure to take your sunblock!! Even though it's a public holiday we at Steve Positive Tours are graciously on the job, No holiday for us, so whatever your transportation needs  you can rely on us, call us at 8763728354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com                       RESPECT EVERYTIME

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

It's a new day,this morning is feeling crisp with a touch of what winter is going be like, never a dull moment in paradise .I'm happy to be a Jamaican!! :Cool:

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

I am very happy to be on Negril messaging board.Over the years in working in taxi  and tours services taking visitors to and fro i would always wonder how would my friends/clients find me again. i am surprised in seeing that some of them recognized me from years when they used me for trips/crawls around town. My people feel free at any time to call on Steve Positive Tours i'm that exact reliable guy that you can always count on. call 8763728354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com Respect to you all!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember to visit the link below http://negril.com/nt/nt100713.htm check out our affordable prices for all airport transfers,for trips to all Jamaica's famous full of fun attractions.Steve Positive Tours is always on time, always courteous, always safe and reliable, by trusting our company to take care of your driving needs you will certainly be satisfied call us at 8763728354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com Respect to the fullest

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reminding visitors and friends that if you are booked with Steve Positive Tours  you will be given a cell phone to use while you are  on our Island Paradise, i will also be giving you refreshing beverages on your transfer from the airport . To reserve a pickup call me at 8763728354 email stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

To view my afforadable prices far all airport transfers, all trips to the full of fun attractions visit my website at http://realnegril.com/stevepositive

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reserve a pickup with Steve Positive Tours tell us of any special needs  and we will go the extra mile to make sure you are happy.On making your reservation please include your needs. I will always aim to have you satisfied, well cared for without a doubt.                     call me at 8763728354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

When making reservation  please tell us if you are interested in us giving you a cell phone to use while you are here in paradise if yes we will take it to MBJ for you. suggest your concerns and we'll be more than happy to help you

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Thanking all my clients/friends who had used Steve Positive Tours before advertising on Negril.com, we really appreciate you choosing and trusting in the services we offer. We've been finding some of our clients/friends and we hope that you will continue to trust us to take care of all your driving needs. We will always aim high to guarantee you get your money's worth and some  Steve always Positive

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Loud shout out to all the visitors making their way on our Island Paradise, Nuff Respect!!                                                                                                                                    From Steve Positive Tours.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Good morning guys B-E-A-U-TIFUL day to be in Jamaica !! Lovely crisp weather, delicious foods,  loving/caring people, name it we have it on this small God bless Island Paradise!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Good morning wonderful peops I was reading a thread and I saw someone asking about drivers that give free phone to use and someone suggested that Steve Positive Tours does, certainly when you book round trip transfer for MBJ I will take the phone with me upon your pickup.  Never a dull moment at Steve Positive Tours

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

So sorry to learn of what took place with the couple on the 14th. My deepest  sympathy i give to you, hoping you will recover to be able to have a little fun

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

It's always a pleasure to serve our clients/friends with the highest quality of transportation services,just to know you are happy encourages us at Steve Positive Tours to continue to serve you all with Pride.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

you can email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com or call 876-372-8354 for all prices for all tours to all the full of fun attractions, prices may be negotiable and it's always POSITIVE VIBES with Steve Positive Tours.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Come one come all and experience Jamaica the POSITIVE way with Steve Positive Tours!! We are always ready to serve you. No matter what your transportation needs are , we're only a phone call away, call us at 876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com. Never a dull moment with us.

----------


## Ktans

I highly recommend Steve Positive for your airport transfers as well as any transportation needs while in Negril.  He has a great vibe (always positive) and worked around our *three* flight delays from the US.  No worries with Steve Positive!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hey Ktans thank you so much for the recommendation,we at Steve Positive Tours couldn't have done it without your help, lots of respect to you for keeping us informed. We will always aim high to keep our clients/friends extremely happy.  Steve Positive

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember guys whenever you need a transportation service with security  and affordability call on Steve Positive Tours,you can always count on us. Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com you WILL always receive a prompt reply for sure.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Whenever you think of Steve Positive Tours you know that you are covered,we are always PUNCTUAL,always SECURE always RELIABLE and AFFORDABLE for any transportation needs call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com ALWAYS POSITIVE!!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember you can call on Steve Positive Tours at anytime , we are only a phone call away.Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Happy holidays to ALL our VIP clients/friends RESPECT and LOVE from the entire Steve Positive Tours crew

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Thanking you ALL for making your choice of transportation Steve Positive Tours, NEVER a dull moment with us. Call us at anytime 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## wnyjim

Steve looking forward to meeting and riding with you on Jan 31st. Your communication and assistance in setting up transportation for our trip has been excellent.
Keep up the good work!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hey wnyjim we at Steve Positive Tours want you to know we really RESPECT you for the kind words, we will serve you with our top of the line transportation service, we have you covered.You don't have to worry about nothing,MAXIMUM RESPECT to you SIR and a VERY HAPPY NEW  YEAR.....

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

A very HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!! Wishing you all a PROSPEROUS 2014, Steve Positive Tours will continue to serve you with our highest quality of transportation services ,NEVER a dull moment with us.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

When you allow Steve Positive Tours  take care of all your driving needs you know that you can't lose,we will always aim to please, call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com ALWAYS POSITIVE

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

A VERY IMPORTANT NOTE: We at Steve Positive Tours are kindly asking our respected clients/friends to please confirm that everything is on schedule 24hrs prior to their pickup.This practice will aid if flight name,number, time or date is altered. This way we will be able to serve you efficiently. Thank you

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember whatever your transporation needs are call on Steve Positive Tours, our drivers will give answers to questions you ask, we will always be of great help. We are always punctual, reliable, affordable and courteous call u at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

It's always encouraging when we serve our clients/friends with the highest quality in transportation services and recognized the joy it brings to them. We will always aim to please. We welcome you all to the Steve Positive Tours family, call on us at anytime, call 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com  Never a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Ktans

Steve Positive is the way to go!  When we came down for Thanksgiving Pon di rock, we had multiple delays.....Steve was there for us and found our friends from Ohio....I will positively book Steve Positive for my next reach.

----------


## Oncedeported

See ya on the 30th Steve!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Steve Positive is the way to go!  When we came down for Thanksgiving Pon di rock, we had multiple delays.....Steve was there for us and found our friends from Ohio....I will positively book Steve Positive for my next reach.


 Ktans we at Steve Positive Tours respect the POSITIVE words you share of us, we will always aim to serve our clients/friends with our BEST!! So they'll always remember the top of the line  services. Respect mon!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> See ya on the 30th Steve!


 Oncedeported can't wait to meet you guys. I'll enjoy meeting and serving ya see you soon!!

----------


## Oncedeported

Thanks Steve   will call day before to check in

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Thanks Steve   will call day before to check in


 Oncedeported Respect everytime.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reminding everyone that when you book roundtrip reservation for MBJ with Steve Positive Tours you are qualified for a cell phone to use while you are here in JA. You will also receive cold refreshing complimentary beverage.To reserve a pickup call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gail.com      NEVER a dull moment with us

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours always aim to serve with the highest quality in transportation services.It encourages us when we know that our clients/friends are 100% satisfied, call on us at anytime, call 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com       Never a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

It's always just fabulous to walk the seven miles of lovely beach that we have here in Negril Jamaica.It is rated one of the ten most beautiful beaches in the world isn't that amazing!!? Come on over to paradise and experience what everyone has been talking about.On your way to our Island Paradise you will need a Transportation Service that is reliable that's where you are going to need Steve Positive Tours for all transfers to anywhere with security and affordability call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Ok, here comes a few photos with (me) Steve Positive hanging out with some of our clients/friends at the Lighthouse at Westend Negril

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hanging out at Red Dragon, lovely day

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Took our clients/friends to Rick's Cafe was a lovely sunshiny day

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Oncedeported family on their way to enjoy Mayfield falls and Blue hole turns out great, my cam was tripping didn't capture the fun but Oncedeported did :Wink:

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember when you're booked with Steve Positive Tours we will serve you with satisfactory services it's guaranteed!!

 You will always be respected, you are family, we will never cut short on serving you with the best. 
                                                                               Call on us at anytime for whatever transportation needs you have call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 

 NEVER a dull moment with us!!!

----------


## wnyjim

We used Steve earlier this month for our transportation needs. He was right there waiting when we walked out of the airport sign in hand.
Steve is a friendly guy that knows the runnings. He will make sure you get everything you need or want.
He has reliable transportation that will get you where your going in comfort. Cold beer or Rum punch in the cooler. Need something just ask. Nothing too hard for Steve to find for you.
You also get a free cell phone to use while on your trip. Makes it really easy to call for a ride you can trust. Also a trusted local friend will be only a phone call away with advise if you need it.
Thank you Steve for helping make our last trip one of the best yet.

----------


## Jody

I totally agree!! we used Steve last week, for transfers from airport to Negril. He was there when we needed him, on time. Thanks again Steve!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

wnyjim and Jody                                    

We at Steve Positive Tours really are appreciative of the good words you have shared of us, we always aim to serve with the highest quality transportation services, with the idea to serve all of our clients/friends with even the best. We respect the fact that your choice for transportation is Steve Positive Tours.

----------


## Oncedeported

> We used Steve earlier this month for our transportation needs. He was right there waiting when we walked out of the airport sign in hand.
> Steve is a friendly guy that knows the runnings. He will make sure you get everything you need or want.
> He has reliable transportation that will get you where your going in comfort. Cold beer or Rum punch in the cooler. Need something just ask. Nothing too hard for Steve to find for you.
> You also get a free cell phone to use while on your trip. Makes it really easy to call for a ride you can trust. Also a trusted local friend will be only a phone call away with advise if you need it.
> Thank you Steve for helping make our last trip one of the best yet.


I second that. Always on time,   Any friend going to the island now will be set up with Steve.  I know I can trust him to make the most of their trip.   Can help you with any need you might have.  And than some.  Steve, the kids and wife say Hello and Thanks again!

----------


## Oncedeported

Also Steve,  Maya saw the above picture and has one question for you.......     Where are your orange shoes?!!   LOL

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

[QUOTE=Oncedeported;127968]Also Steve,  Maya saw the above picture and has one question for you.......     Where are your orange shoes?!!   LOL[/QUOTE/] Oncedeported please tell your wife and kids I say hello, hope all is well. 

Maya give me a big laugh, tell her the orange shoe did'nt go with the outfit but I will definately wear it for her on her next reach, thanks for the good words and we hope to serve you all with more high quality in transportation services. Respect 

Steve Positive

----------


## Aimbri

We used Steve for our transfer to Negril.. Everything turned out great.. Thanks Steve.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> We used Steve for our transfer to Negril.. Everything turned out great.. Thanks Steve.


Aimbri,
 thank you for trusting us here at Steve Positive Tours to serve you, we hope we will be given the chance to serve you again with even better transportation services. One love

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

A VERY IMPORTANT NOTE:
 We at Steve Positive Tours are kindly reminding our respected clients/friends to please confirm that everything is on schedule 24hrs prior to their pickup
This practice will aid if flight name, number date or time is altered. 
This way we will be able to serve you efficiently. Thank you.

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Hey Steve ! Todd + Deb here! Tanks, for the taxi service mon'  Hope you able to check out the B.C. video.  Peace out!  Respect Bye.  Yeah, the cell phone works out well for the short stay in Negril. {Need to figure out , how to stay longer} ..  "Wiser Time" byThe Black Crowes

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Hey Steve ! Todd + Deb here! Tanks, for the taxi service mon'  Hope you able to check out the B.C. video.  Peace out!  Respect Bye.  Yeah, the cell phone works out well for the short stay in Negril. {Need to figure out , how to stay longer} ..  "Wiser Time" byThe Black Crowes


Hey Todd+Deb on the taxi service your welcome. Thank you for making your choice for transportation Steve Positive Tours. Will definately check out the B.C video.  Nuff Respect and Blessings

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours are always ready to serve you
No matter what transportation needs you may have you can always count on us.

 We'll take you around for your shopping, lunch ,dinner etc. Trips to any of our full of fun attractions. Talk to us tell us your transportation desires, we will definately come through for you.
 Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We want to thank all our valuable clients/friends for making us here at Steve Positive Tours your choice for transportation

We will always serve you all with our best services
We will always be safe, punctual, reliable and most importantly affordable

 It's always POSITIVE vibes with Steve Positive Tours

 NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember we at Steve Positive Tours are always ready to serve you 
Tell us where you want to go and we'll take you there in comfort and security

We are always on the go and ready to serve you all
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com
We will always be of great help with quotes and queries 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Coop

We used Steve Positive for our transportation to and from MoBay this month. I would highly recommend using Steve Positive. 

He is very professional and punctual. He arrived to take us back to MoBay 30 minutes early! He had to drag us kicking and screaming.

Quite the gentleman

Thanks Steve!

----------


## Oncedeported

> We used Steve Positive for our transportation to and from MoBay this month. I would highly recommend using Steve Positive. 
> 
> He is very professional and punctual. He arrived to take us back to MoBay 30 minutes early! He had to drag us kicking and screaming.
> 
> Quite the gentleman
> 
> Thanks Steve!


Glad to hear Coop!  As you know from talking to me, he's our guy too!  Could criticize one single thing he did!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Coop
We at Steve Positive Tours are happy to know that you are pleased with our services, it is our pleasure serving you.

The world is a school, thus we learn more everyday how to always aim to make sure our clients/friends are always satisfied with our services.

Thank you for making your choice for transportation Steve Positive Tours.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember we at Steve Positive Tours are serving up cold, refreshing complimentary beverages on every MBJ pickups 

We are also giving everyone who've booked for MBJ roundtrip a phone to use while you are here in paradise! 

For bookings, queries and quotes please feel free to call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
Experience Jamaica the POSITIVE way with Steve Positive Tours... NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Have questions you need answers to?
Feel welcome to call on Steve Positive Tours 

We are here for all your transportation needs
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com
Come and experience Jamaica the POSITIVE way with Steve Positive Tours 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

You can count on us here at Steve Positive Tours to always serve you all with high quality transportation services
 Believe it!

We will never hold back in giving our BEST Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com
Come an experience Jamaica the POSITIVE way with Steve Positive Tours  
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## jojo p

Hey!!!!   Finally made it back home.. Thanks for the great service, the phone , the good company, everything,
and thanks for the great Jamaican nickname you gave me, lol.   See ya next time.

----------


## Vince

Steve POSTIVE Tours we will see you mon on June 3rd!!!~I'll call ya a week before just to touch base with you and also, 24 hours before we land . MUCH RESPECT!~Soon Come!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Hey!!!!   Finally made it back home.. Thanks for the great service, the phone , the good company, everything,
> and thanks for the great Jamaican nickname you gave me, lol.   See ya next time.



Hey jojo p 

We are so happy to hear that you made it home safely
We also respect the time you've taken to let us know
 that our services were great, on the name lol, 
Thanks for making your choice for transportation Steve Positive Tours

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Steve POSTIVE Tours we will see you mon on June 3rd!!!~I'll call ya a week before just to touch base with you and also, 24 hours before we land . MUCH RESPECT!~Soon Come!


 Vince

 Respect everytime

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours are always ready to serve you all 
Rain or shine,
Whatever your transportation needs are
You can always depend on us!

We are only a phone call away call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
Come and experience Jamaica the POSITIVE way with Steve Positive Tours
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

Big up to Steve Positive Tours!! :Cool:

----------


## Vince

Give Steve Positive Tours a call :Cool:

----------


## Oncedeported

I second that!

----------


## Vince

Big up to Steve Positive Tours give him a ring for your transportation needs!! NEVER a dull moment!!! CALL 876.372.8354!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Big up to Steve Positive Tours give him a ring for your transportation needs!! NEVER a dull moment!!! CALL 876.372.8354!!


Hey Vince
 Thank you so so much for always sharing some love and respect to us here at Steve Positive Tours. We honestly appreciate the kindness, can't wait to meet and serve you and friends. One love everytime!!

----------


## Vince

Big up, Steve Positive Tours!!! :Wink:

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember when you need to get away from the everyday way of living 
Visit our Island Paradise
 You will enjoy the experience!!
 On visiting Jamaica our lovely Island you will need a transportation service that is RELIABLE, SAFE and AFFORDABLE 
contact us here at Steve Positive Tours 
call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reminding all visitors that we here at Steve Positive Tours are ready to serve you all. 
Whatever reason you have to come to our Island Paradise 
Your business is our pleasure!! :Smile:  
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 

Come and experience Jamaica the POSITIVE way with Steve Positive Tours 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reminding you all that The Steve Positive Tours family are serving up cold, refreshing complimentary beverages on every MBJ pickup. 
Plus a free cell phone to use while you are here when you're booked for roundtrip.
Call 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

A Golden sun shiny day in Paradise,
where you can swim in our beautiful crystal clear ocean
enjoy our authentic Jamaican cuisines,
hang out at your favorite spots etc.

Whatever your reasons for visiting sweet Jamaica 
call on Steve Positive Tours to take care of all your transportation needs,
Come experience Jamaica the POSITIVE way with Steve Positive Tours!! 

call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

First timer to our Island Paradise, need a transportation service you can depend on?
Call on Steve Positive Tours!!
We offer top class transportation services
We are more than happy in serving you all 

When you are booked with Steve Positive Tours you will definately experience Jamaica in a POSITIVE way

Call 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Always remember that The Steve Positive Tours family are serving up cold, refreshing complimentary beverages everyday on every MBJ pickups, 
plus a free phone to use for all clients/friends who've booked for roundtrip.

We are always up and running efficiently
Give us a call at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmal.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Need a transportation service that is 
ALWAYS on time with hassle-free inexpensive pickups to and from anywhere?
Call on Steve Positive Tours 
With all your plans we will fit your budget perfectly!!
You will never be disappointed call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours are reminding everyone that we are up and running with even better transportation services,
We are certified by the JTB, fully licensed and insured for all you wonderful visitors to our Island paradise 
You can leave all the driving to us!

We will NEVER cut short with serving you with the best! 
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
Come and experience Jamaica the POSITIVE way with Steve Positive Tours!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Another lovely sunshiny day in paradise and we at Steve Positive Tours are certainly on the go! 
Remember it does not matter what your transportation needs are
we will fulfill them!!
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember whatever transportation needs you have 
 through rain or shine you can always count on Steve Positive Tours!!
We will always be there to serve you with high qualty in transportation services 
call on us at anytime,
call 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
Never a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Email us at Steve Positive Tours at
stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
or call 1-876-372-8354 for cheap MBJ pickups. 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

The Steve Positive Tours crew is always serving up  COLD, REFRESHING COMPLIMENTARY beverages
to everyone booked for MBJ pickups.

Call us at anytime call 1-876-372-8354
or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## wnyjim

Another great trip thanks to Steve. We stayed Sep 11 - 22 Steve met us on time and smiling as always. He also took us safe and sound to Ivan's for the 100 candle dinner and another trip to Barney's Hummingbird garden and the Light house.
Great to see you again Steve and we miss Negril already!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Another great trip thanks to Steve. We stayed Sep 11 - 22 Steve met us on time and smiling as always. He also took us safe and sound to Ivan's for the 100 candle dinner and another trip to Barney's Hummingbird garden and the Light house.
> Great to see you again Steve and we miss Negril already!


 Hey wnyjim
 it was our pleasure serving you and your wife,
we at Steve Positive Tours enjoyed serving you.
We appreciate the fact that your choice for transportation was and is Steve Positive Tours. Respect

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours are reminding all our appreciated clients,friends and visitors to our lovely Island paradise that we are always ready to help you experience Jamaica in a POSITIVE and  MEMORABLE way!

 We will take you to any of our famous full of fun attractions for a very affordable price.

Please wisit http://realnegril.com/stevepositive for attractions and pricing
 you can also
call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Ktans

Soon come!  Can't wait to be greeted by Steve Positive outside of MBJ!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hey Ktans
We'll definately be there on time, 
remember we at Steve Positive Tours will always take good care of you. 
You can always count on us!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Welcome to all our wonderful friends clients and visitors to our Island paradise
Hope you are all having a great time on this Heroes weekend. 
Come on out and celebrate with us 

Whatever you choose to do for fun on this very special holiday 
we at Steve Positive Tours are here to serve you.
No holidays for us! 

Whether you are going on excursions or a day trip, whatever your transportation needs are  
we are available
Call us at anytime, call 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## billndonna

See you November 21st our friend!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> See you November 21st our friend!


 billndonna 
We'll definately be on spot on time waiting for you my friends.
Respect everytime

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reminding everyone that we at Steve Positive Tours are 
 always serving up refreshing complimentary berverages 
on every MBJ pickups

Plus a free cellphone to use while visiting our Island paradise!
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 
email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We The Steve Positive Tours crew are welcoming all of our respected clients/friends to our Island paradise

 For all first timers to Jamaica we welcome you also
 If you don't know of us we are a transportation company that offers 
EFFICIENT, SAFE and INEXPENSIVE transportation services


We will always be there for you
 no matter what time it is 
how far or how near you are. 

We are only a phone call away!

 Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Planning a vacation to our island paradise? 
We at Steve Positive Tours are
offering our best in transportation services and more.
Tell us your heart's desires
We will fulfill them!!
Tell us
Where you'ld like to go, what you'ld like to see
We will make your dream vacation come true!
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Steve Positive Tours is a transportation company that offers 
affordable MBJ pickups with complimentary refreshing beverages 
Plus a free phone to use. 

We also offer transportation services for short trips around town,
Day trips to any of the full of fun attractions here on our beautiful island paradise.

Whatever your transportation needs are rest assure knowing that you're leaving all your driving needs to us

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Steve Positive Tours crew 
Want to thank all our respected returning clients/friends
for always trusting and choosing us to serve you. 
You all are our top priority!

For those who don't know of us, we are a transportation company
that offers top of the line transportation services with SAFETY and AFFORDABILITY
For queries, quotes and reservations

Please call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours are ready to serve you 
We will always be PUNCTUAL, SAFE and AFFORDABLE! 

Come and experience Jamaica the POSITIVE way with Steve Positive Tours.
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## billndonna

Thanks for all the transports our friend,hope everything worked out for you in Kingston!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Thanks for all the transports our friend,hope everything worked out for you in Kingston!!


 billndonna
 Thank you for always trusting us here at Steve Positive Tours
 to serve you we know we'll see you again on your next trip.
 Respect everytime

----------


## Vince

All is well Steve Postive???~ Much Respect to you!~ Thanks for taking care of us in June!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> All is well Steve Postive???~ Much Respect to you!~ Thanks for taking care of us in June!


Hey Vince 
How are ya! 
It was a pleasure serving you and your friends 
Thank you for making your choice for transportation Steve Positive Tours 
Respect mon!

----------


## Ktans

Best service as always!  We hired Steve Positive for our airport transportation, for a drive through the parishes to visit some local watering holes, and for a couple trips to Red Dragon.  He took us to the spice shop in Sav-La-Mar and through the mountains on our way back to Montego Bay.  Stopped at the Pork Pit (?) before dropping us off at the airport.  Great chicken and pork. I'll never eat at the MBJ airport again.  With Steve, it's a Perfect Time Every Time!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Best service as always!  We hired Steve Positive for our airport transportation, for a drive through the parishes to visit some local watering holes, and for a couple trips to Red Dragon.  He took us to the spice shop in Sav-La-Mar and through the mountains on our way back to Montego Bay.  Stopped at the Pork Pit (?) before dropping us off at the airport.  Great chicken and pork. I'll never eat at the MBJ airport again.  With Steve, it's a Perfect Time Every Time!


 Hey Ktans 
Merry Christmas to you,
 thanks for always sharing good words of us and thank you also for always trusting and choosing us at Steve Positive Tours to serve you
Big respect

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours are wishing ALL of our respected clients/friends a very Merry Christmas.
We thank you for your continuous support
We will continue to serve you with high quality in transportation services
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

Can't go wrong with Steve Positive Tours!, He should be your only choice!. I'm thinking we have the "most beer stops" to Negril. :0

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Can't go wrong with Steve Positive Tours!, He should be your only choice!. I'm thinking we have the "most beer stops" to Negril. :0


Thanks Vince
 We at Steve Positive Tours respect that when you came in June with your bunch of happy friends 
your choice for transportation was indeed  
Steve Positive Tours.
Since then you've written so many good stuff about us and we want you to know that we really appreciate it.
We will always aim to provide great transportation services to all clients/friends and family
who've made reservations with us. 
Respect

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Anyone not knowing of us we are Steve Positive Tours a transportation company that offers EXCELLENT transportation services. 
Throughout the years we've taken many visitors to our beautiful island to many destinations 

We've lost count on clients and especially since advertising on negril.com is a big boost for us we want to thank 
Rob and Lisa we could not have done it without them.
For queries, quotes and reservation please call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

BIG UP to Steve Positive Tours!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours want to wish ALL our new and returning friends/clients HAPPY NEW YEAR!!
You've made 2014 a great year for us! 
We know you were satisfied with our services by your reviews and your emails

 As we enter into a new year 2015 we are working on new ideas to serve you even better. 
We welcome your ideas and we trust that you will continue to support us as we continue to serve you with the best in transportation services and some!!

----------


## Vince

Steve knows where all the great cold Red Stripe stops are!!- Give him a shout !

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Steve knows where all the great cold Red Stripe stops are!!- Give him a shout !


 Vince
 Fa sure!! Whatever transportation needs you have or whatever you have to stop for call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

Bless up to Steve Positive Tours!!!~ Always a blast to be with Steve and the comfort of his CLEAN and COMFORTABLE vans!! :Wink:

----------


## Vince

:Cool:

----------


## jojo p

Can't wait to see you soon, Steve Positive...!!!!

----------


## Vince

Fast on time service from Steve Positive Tours and cold Red Stripe stops :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Bless up, Steve Positive Tours!

----------


## Vince

:Cool:

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Can't wait to see you soon, Steve Positive...!!!!


Hey
 jojo how are you my friend?
 Can't wait to see you again also.
 Big respect to you!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Fast on time service from Steve Positive Tours and cold Red Stripe stops


 Hey Vince
We at Steve Positive Tours know that you really appreciate our services, 
we can tell from all your posts, 
respect mon!
Call on us at any time 
call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Although today is a public holiday (Ash Wednesday)
We at Steve Positive Tours are ready to serve you

Whatever your transportation needs are, 
you can call on us at anytime. 
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reminding everyone that's looking for a transportation company with 
EFFICIENT SAFE AND AFFORDABLE transportation services 
To call on Steve Positive Tours! 

We are only a phone call or an email away.
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## WestEndGirl

Hello to Steve Positive Tours!!!!  I was very pleased with my ride on Christmas Day.  Prompt emails & pick-up!!!  Thank you!!

----------


## Smiley

Used Steve Positive for a recent transfer from Mobay to Negril and back. Steve was a reliable, safe driver with a clean ride. Provided a phone with some credit to use and red stripe for the drive. Overall would highly recommend and use Steve Positive on my next reach. Steve is a geat guy to know, he will offer you local advice and ensure your needs are exceeded. Respect.

----------


## Vince

Big Up Steve again!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hey there WestEndGirl,Smiley and Vince
We at Steve Positive Tours were more than happy to serve you guys,
it was our pleasure. We will always serve you with our best in transportation services.

We look forward in serving you all again 
Thank you for been apart of the Steve Positive Tours family.
Call on us at anytime, 
call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

:Cool:

----------


## danthemanpurdue

I'm all signed up!!!  Can't wait to meet Steve!!!

----------


## Vince

You will be very pleased with Steve!-IMO~ Respect!

----------


## Vince

Respect Steve!

----------


## Vince

Big up for Steve Positive Tours!! :Cool:

----------


## Vince

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Vince

Give Steve, a call for your transportation needs!

----------


## danthemanpurdue

Steve took us back and forth from Mobay last week.  He was a great driver and provided a phone for me which really came in handy since my mom was rushed to the ER (doing well now) on our second night in Negril.  I would highly recommend him for your transportation needs!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hey danthemanpurdue 
We at Steve Positive Tours are very happy to know that we were of great help to you 
with driving and that the phone came in handy. 
Its really good news to hear that your mom is OK. 

Thank you for the recommendation and thank you for making your choice for transportation Steve Positive Tours. 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Big up for Steve Positive Tours!!


Big up to you Vince!

----------


## Vince

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  This time last year we was riding a cold a/c van with lots of COLD Red Stripe with Steve!! sad :Frown: (- Wish we could have made it this year again  :Frown: - Much Respect!

----------


## Vince

Would love to be in your clean van, with a COLD Red Stripe in mi hand right now!

----------


## Vince

Big up to Steve! Last night I made a call he called me back instantly. Mi true fren in Ja. got in into a motorcycle wreck Saturday nite going to get in Negril from Rhodes Resort after work. He's in bad condition can't open his eyes. PLEASE PRAY with me for better news for Delroy. Thanks again Steve for the care and finding out any news you hear for mi! BIG UP STEVE POSITIVE, for the care and dedication you put towards your repeat customers!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Big up to Steve! Last night I made a call he called me back instantly. Mi true fren in Ja. got in into a motorcycle wreck Saturday nite going to get in Negril from Rhodes Resort after work. He's in bad condition can't open his eyes. PLEASE PRAY with me for better news for Delroy. Thanks again Steve for the care and finding out any news you hear for mi! BIG UP STEVE POSITIVE, for the care and dedication you put towards your repeat customers!


 Hey Vince
 We are happy everything workout OK and that we could be of some help 
Respect mon!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours is offering free Mega Mart stop to everyone that is booked with us for airport transfers

Plus complimentary beverages and a free phone to use. 

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

There ya go!! Steve ALWAYS going the extra mile for his customers! RESPECT! :Big Grin:

----------


## Vince

:Cool:

----------


## Vince

Big UP Steve! :Wink:

----------


## Vince

Quick and professional pick ups call Steve Positive Tours (372-8354)

----------


## Vince

:Cool:

----------


## msbaltimore

My group of eight used Steve Positive in July for our airport transportation and rides around town.  Very professional and an extremely nice man.  He was easy to contact, he made sure to confirm our appointments and he even followed up to make sure we got back to the states safely.  He has a nice roomy and clean van which held all our luggage and the groceries we got at the Mega Mart.  We appreciated the cold drinks we had on arrival and the loan of two phones.  He definitely contributed to an all-around wonderful vacation.

----------


## Vince

^^^ Agreed!- Thanks Steve for the great customer service!!

----------


## Vince

Steve the man with the clean van and COLD RED STRIPES!!- Irie service!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> My group of eight used Steve Positive in July for our airport transportation and rides around town.  Very professional and an extremely nice man.  He was easy to contact, he made sure to confirm our appointments and he even followed up to make sure we got back to the states safely.  He has a nice roomy and clean van which held all our luggage and the groceries we got at the Mega Mart.  We appreciated the cold drinks we had on arrival and the loan of two phones.  He definitely contributed to an all-around wonderful vacation.


 Hey there msbaltimore 
We at Steve Positive Tours are delighted to know that you are satisfied with our services, we thank you for trusting and choosing our company to serve you. 
As we aim to better our services we look forward in serving you and your friends again. 
One love

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reminding everyone making plans to visit our island Paradise that if you are looking for a transportation company that is certainly RELIABLE and AFFORDABLE  to call on us here at
Steve Positive Tours

 We offer punctual pickup and drop off to anywhere, you name the destination and we'll take you there in style and comfort

 We also offer affordable airport transfers with cold refreshing complimentary beverages with free phones to use plus free Mega Mart stop. 
We will always go the extra mile to make sure you are well taken care of.

 Please feel free to contact us for quotes, bookings or if you need answers to questions  call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours are ready to serve all our respected clients and friends with our ever best transportation services! 

Any one not knowing who we are, we are an affordable, safe and inexpensive transportation company.

We are capable to handle any driving needs you may have and some.

Whether you are travelling alone, couple or in a group, with our years in business there's no task that we are not capable of taking care of.
 Contact us at any time 
call 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## VVHT

Steve, hope all is well? Diane, Carly and Keith still talk about our tour from Coco La Palm this past June.

Thank you for being a wonderful driver and tour guide!!

Regards,

VVHT

----------


## Vince

BIG UP to Steve and his crew! Miss ya mon!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Steve, hope all is well? Diane, Carly and Keith still talk about our tour from Coco La Palm this past June.
> 
> Thank you for being a wonderful driver and tour guide!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> VVHT


 Hey there VVHT Diane, Carly and Keith 
Thank you for making us here at Steve Positive Tours your choice for transportation 
We hope to serve you guys again with even better top of the line transportation services.

RESPECT

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> BIG UP to Steve and his crew! Miss ya mon!


Big up to you as well Vince. 
RESPECT mon!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Steve Positive Tours transportation company offers AFFORDABLE prices for airport transfers and or tours to our full of fun attractions. 

Checkout our prices here at http://realnegril.com/stevepositive 
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at the Steve Positive Tours transportation company is reminding our valuable clients/friends that its essential to confirm everything is still a go 24hours prior to your pickup. 

This practice will help us to serve you efficiently if there's any changes with flight date, delays etc. 

For any queries, quotes or bookings please contact us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at 
stevepositiveja@gmail.com

 NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

Much Respect mi fren!

----------


## Ktans

Always positive, every time!

Thanks, Steve!

----------


## Vince

Big up Steve!

----------


## Vince

Big up to ya Steve and crew at Steve Positive Tours!

----------


## Vince

Missing the ride from the airport to Negril enjoying ICE COLD Red Stripes from Steve!

----------


## Vince

:Cool:

----------


## Vince

:Wink:

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours transportation company is reminding everyone making plans to visit our island Paradise that we are always PUNCTUAL, SAFE AFFORDABLE and RELIABLE! 

On top of that we are serving up cold refreshing complimentary beverages with every MBJ pickups, plus a free phone to use! 

For quotes, queries and bookings call us at 
1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We the Steve Positive Tours family  are wishing all our valuable clients/ friends and visitors to our island Paradise a Merry Christmas, wishing you all prosperity and blessings!

 Although it's a holiday today we are ready to take care of all your transportation needs. 

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Happy new year to Rob, Lisa and to all our wonderful friends/clients! 

We at the Steve Positive Tours transportation company wishes you prosperity and a lot of blessings for 2016!  

We will always be here to serve you all with the highest quality in transportation services and some. 

Call us today and everyday at anytime at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
 NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

Happy New Year Steve Positive Tours. NEVER a DULL moment!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hey Vince
Happy new year to you too. Respect mon

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Everyone that's looking for a transportation company that will take care of all your driving needs 

Steve Positive Tours is here for you! 

We offer RELIABLE transportation services AFFORDABLE and HASSLE FREE!! 
Call us for quotes, queries  and bookings at 
1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

1st person I look for when that burst of Jamaica air hits you right in the face! Never a dull moment! Steve Positive Tours! 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Steve Positive Tours and taxi services is a transportation company that handles ALL transportation needs!

Whether you want to go on  excursions, shopping, lunch or even a hop from one hotel to another, we are available. 

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com NEVER a dull moment with  us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Call on us here at
Steve Positive Tours for cheap MBJ transfers and tours to our full of fun attractions here on our island Paradise. 

Visit our website at
http://realnegril.com/stevepositive 

For bookings queries and quotes on destination not listed call us at
 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

 NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

Never a DULL moment with Steve Positive Tours! Clean vans and COLD Red Stripes! Big UP Steve and crew!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

When you are booked with us here at Steve Positive Tours you don't have to worry about your pickup at the airport. 

No matter how long it takes for you to get through, someone from our company will always be outside waiting for you with a smile on their face and cold refreshing complimentary beverages of your choice!

Please call us to make your reservation at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

No matter how long it takes for you to get through, someone from our company will always be outside waiting for you with a smile on their face and cold refreshing complimentary beverages of your choice!
^^ Much Respect!!- I think we got the most Red Stripes consumed from MBJ to Negril award. LOL. Give Steve a call or email. make your reservation at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Vince

Much Respect Steve!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

A reminder to all the wonderful visitors making plans to visit our beautiful island Paradise. 

When you are looking for RELIABLE, SAFE and AFFORDABLE transportation services call on us here at Steve Positive Tours!

We will take care of all your driving needs satisfaction guaranteed!! 
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

:Cool:

----------


## Vince

Steve, you keeping those Red Stripes cold for us? Much Respect Boss!

----------


## Vince

:Cool:

----------


## Vince

Hello mi fren!! Much Respect boss!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours are always ready to serve you all. 

We will always be there for you no matter what your transportation needs are! 

Our drivers are very POLITE, always PUNCTUAL plus we're always SAFE and AFFORDABLE!! 
Contact us today at 
1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember guys for every MBJ pickup you'll receive refreshing,complimentary beverages plus a free phone to use!!! 
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com 
NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

Very refreshing drinks! Thank 's for taken care of our group Boss! :Wink:

----------


## Vince

Big up Steve! Clean, safe, on time service! NEVER A DULL MOMENT with Steve Positive Tours! Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Vince

Respect Steve! Steve Positive Tours! Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Vince

Never a dull moment with Steve Positive Tours!

----------


## Vince

ICE COLD refreshments waiting for you we you get in Steve Positive Tours transportation to you dentations!

----------


## Vince

:Cool:  Steve Positive Tours! Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Vince

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vince

:Wink:

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Thanks Vince for the big ups and recommendation!

We at Steve Positive Tours are ready and waiting to take care of any driving needs our wonderful visitors/clients may have. 

We're assuring you that you can count on us, we are Negril based so we are only a phone call away. 

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

:Wink:

----------


## Vince

CLEAN and NEVER A DULL moment transportation with Steve Positive Tours!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Remember whenever you are looking for a reliable source of transportation do not hesitate to call on us here at 
Steve Positive Tours. 
We will always be there for you! 
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
 NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

Steve Positive, how have you and your crew been doing? Much Respect Steve Positive Tours! Fast, clean , courteous, NEVER A DULL MOMENT!  Remember whenever you are looking for a reliable source of transportation do not hesitate to call on us here at 
Steve Positive Tours. 
 We will always be there for you! 
 Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
 NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
 NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

We at Steve Positive Tours are ready and waiting to take care of any driving needs our wonderful visitors/clients may have. 

 We're assuring you that you can count on us, we are Negril based so we are only a phone call away. 

 Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

 NEVER a dull moment with us!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vince

We're assuring you that you can count on us, we are Negril based so we are only a phone call away. 

 Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

 NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

:Wink:

----------


## Vince

ICE cold drinks and CLEAN vans with Steve Positive Tours! NEVER a Dull moment!

----------


## Vince

We at Steve Positive Tours are ready and waiting to take care of any driving needs our wonderful visitors/clients may have. 

 We're assuring you that you can count on us, we are Negril based so we are only a phone call away. 

 Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

 NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## jojo p

Hey Steve Positive !!!  Can't wait to see ya this winter, hope everything is Irie !!!!!!!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hey jojo p 

What's going on? 
Can't wait to have you back on our island Paradise.

Whenever you need us here at
 Steve Positive Tours to serve you please drop us a line at stevepositiveja@gmail.com or call us at 1-876-372-8354

We are here for you and everyone that's looking for transportation services that comes with affordability, flexibility and safety.

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Steve Positive Tours transportation company drivers are always ready to take care of all your driving needs.

We are definitely only a phone call away!

We will fit your budget plus we are safe and reliable!

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reminding everyone that we at Steve Positive Tours are serving up refreshing complimentary beverages for every airport pickups! 

Plus we will give you a phone to use for free for your entire stay in jamaica. 
Call us at 1-876-372-8354
 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Need a transportation company that will take care of any driving needs you may have? 
Call on the drivers at Steve Positive Tours! 

We offer excellent, safe and affordable transportation services!

Try us out today!

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Happy New Year to Rob and Lisa and to all of our friends, family and staff members!

Special thank you to our respected customers who  supported us  in 2016. 

We look forward to your continuous support and to serve you all in 2017. 

For others who does not know us we are Steve Positive Tours a transportation company that offers top class transportation services with safety and affordability 

Check us out today! 
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reminding everyone that's looking for excellent transportation services call on us here at Steve Positive Tours!

We will match your budget, pick up and drop off to anywhere on our island!

SAFETY and AFFORDABILITY GUARANTEED!
Contact us today call us at 
1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours are serving up cold, refreshing complimentary beverages for every MBJ pickup!!

Check us out today
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Book your MBJ pickup/dropoff, tours or crawl around town with us here at Steve Positive Tours.

We are always punctual, safe and affordable!

No excuses for been late, unsafe or unaffordable!

Check us out today call us at 
1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Get discounted prices when you're booked with us here at Steve Positive Tours to any of our island's full of fun attractions like Y.S Falls, Pelican Bar tour, Black River, Bob Marley Museum etc!

Name your destination we'll take your there and back with the best discounted price!!

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We here at Steve Positive Tours are serving up refreshing complimentary beverages for every MBJ pickup plus a cellphone to use for your stay here in JA with no additional cost!

Plus if you're booked for a day trip you'll get satisfactory discount! 

Check us out today

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hi everyone out there planning on vacating in JA. 
With all your planning you don't have to worry about transportation problems after you arrive on our beautiful island because you'll have our reliable drivers here at Steve Positive Tours!!

We will certainly fit your budget plus your safety matters a whole lot to us!!

Check us out today
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

This message is to let everyone that's booked with us here at Steve Positive Tours breath a sigh of relief.

If your flight is delayed for any reason, no matter how long it takes for you to come through to get to your drive to go to your destination we will be outside waiting for you!

You can count on us!

To make your reservation 
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 


NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Need a safe, reliable source of private transportation to go on a tour, need pickup/dropoff from airport to hotel and back to airport, or a simple trip around town?

Contact us at Steve Positive Tours

We are giving everyone low off season prices!!

Contact us today

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hi everyone

Do remember that all your transportation needs can be taken care of with our professional drivers here at Steve Positive Tours.

Name where you want to go, we'll take you there with safety and affordability!

Contact us today
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours are ready to serve all our longtime customers and the new ones.

Whatever your transportation needs are we are capable of taking care of it with the very best prices plus we care about your safety!

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

All or clients can travel in more comfort in our new spacious van!! 

Whatever your transportation needs are we will take care of it for you. 

We are only a phone call away! 

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Happy new year to all our clients, staff, friends and the entire Negril. com crew!

It's business as usual even though today is a public holiday you can call on us for all your transportation needs!

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## mwenvlay

> We at Steve Positive Tours are always serving up complimentary refreshing beverages for MBJ puckups, plus our transfer fee to or from the airport to or from Negril  is only $65usd for up to 3 persons!!
> Check us out today!
> 
> Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com
> 
> NEVER a dull moment with us!!




happy new year!

looking forward to booking a ride with you in july- we're staying near discovery bay this time.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

If you are about to visit Jamaica but you are iffy about your drive and safety to your destination or any other transportation needs
Don't be

Call on Steve Positive Tours!

We'll take care of it all 
You are in very good hands with us!!

Check us out today!

Call 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Safe and affordable transportation services to anywhere you want to go in Paradise

We are always on the go, no matter what time you call on us we will take care of your transportation needs!

Check us out today

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Real affordable prices to all of our full of fun attractions here in J.A!!

Steve Positive Tours will never disappoint you when it comes to AFFORDABILITY and SAFETY

check us out today!
Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Refreshing complimentary beverages with every MBJ pickup!!
Steve Positive Tours drivers will never disappoint you

Check us out today!

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Bigger,better affordable prices with us in the quiet season here at Steve Positive Tours!

We'll take care of all your transportation needs

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Quick, safe and affordable comfy ride in a new clean van from airport to  wherever your hotel is in JA

Plus complimentary beverages for everyone and a free phone to use!

Contact us today
Call us at 1-876- 372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us !!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We at Steve Positive Tours offer top notch transportation services anywhere in Jamaican!

Name where you want to go and we'll take you there with safety, comfort and affordability.

We'll always aim to make sure you receive the best services 

Please contact us for quotes and queries.

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

New and improved transportation services with us here at Steve Positive Tours.

 Whatever transportation needs you may have you can ALWAYS count on us for affordability, safety, punctuality and comfort

Check us out today

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

When you are booked with us here at Steve Positive Tours you will never be disappointed!

Trust our qualified drivers to take care of ALL your driving needs

We will always be puntual, safe and affordable with courteous drivers in clean comfortable vehicles!

Check us out today

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Complimentary refreshing beverages of your choice when you are booked with us for airport pickups here at Steve Positive Tours.

Check us out today!

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## WiJamerican

Had a great trip with Steve on March 7th of this year. Just wanted to get out of the city and go on a less beaten path. Made a trip to the hummingbird sanctuary. The girls loved it! Stopped at Little Bay for a couple beers. Ended up in Sav and stopped at the EasiSpice outlet. Made some other stops for beverages and lunch. Thanks Steve!!!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Had a great trip with Steve on March 7th of this year. Just wanted to get out of the city and go on a less beaten path. Made a trip to the hummingbird sanctuary. The girls loved it! Stopped at Little Bay for a couple beers. Ended up in Sav and stopped at the EasiSpice outlet. Made some other stops for beverages and lunch. Thanks Steve!!!!


WiJamerican I want to thank you for making Steve Positive Tours your choice for transportation. 

We are happy  things turned out great 

Nuff respect and love and thank you again for making Steve Positive Tours your choice for transportation 

Call on us anytime 

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Reminding visitors making their way over  to our beautiful island paradise that we at Steve Positive Tours are up and running and will handle all your transportation needs!

Leave all driving to us

Tell us where you want to go and we'll take you there!

We are always SAFE, RELIABLE and AFFORDABLE!

Check us out today

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

We are always on the go here at Steve Positive Tours 
We will take care of all your driving needs!

Call on us at any time!

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us !!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Hi Everyone making plans to visit our island Paradise Jamaica 

You're gonna need  SAFE RELIABLE and AFFORDABLE transportation services that's when we'll step in to take care of you!
I am Steve Positive of Steve Positive Tours our top notch drivers are waiting to take care of all your driving needs!

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Vince

Big up Steve!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Big up Steve!


Hey Vince 

Respect everytime 

Remember guys we at Steve Positive Tours are always on the move to serve you no matter what your transportation needs are plus we are SAFE and AFFORDABLE!! 

Check us out today!

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

Happy New year to all our clients, friends and family 
Wishing you the best for this new year!

Today is a public holiday but we at Steve Positive Tours are up and running the same!

Call on us for any transportation needs you may have

Call us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------


## vucko

Another great experience with Steve Positive.  He gave a ride to/from the airport to my wife and kids.  Quick responses to all emails and a nice clean van.  We have used him for several years now and know he will be there to greet us when we arrive at the airport.  Thanks again Steve for the always positive vibes.  See you in December.

----------


## Steve Positive Tours

> Another great experience with Steve Positive.  He gave a ride to/from the airport to my wife and kids.  Quick responses to all emails and a nice clean van.  We have used him for several years now and know he will be there to greet us when we arrive at the airport.  Thanks again Steve for the always positive vibes.  See you in December.


Hey there Vucko

It was a pleasure serving you and your family again 

We are always available to take care of all your driving needs !

Thank you for always making your choice for transportation Steve Positive Tours!

Anyone looking for a transportation service that's always RELIABLE, AFFORDABLE and SAFE please contact us at 1-876-372-8354 or email us at stevepositiveja@gmail.com 

NEVER a dull moment with us!!

----------

